# Will a 16v head fit a jh block?



## KNivES (Aug 7, 2003)

I found on in the junk yard on a Gli... 
1.8. 
Thanks.


----------



## gcarson (Apr 25, 2002)

*Re: Will a 16v head fit a jh block? (KNivES)*

Sure it will bolt on if your goal is to have a lump. Pistons would need to be changed among other parts. Definately not worth doing if your goal is an easy upgrade. Get yourself a 16v block and go from there.


----------



## KNivES (Aug 7, 2003)

*Re: Will a 16v head fit a jh block? (gcarson)*

Thanks...


----------



## KNivES (Aug 7, 2003)

*Re: Will a 16v head fit a jh block? (gcarson)*

I see, the extra valves will hit the pistons... 
So I change the pistons, what next? 
(I don't want to do this because the block is going to be upgraded with a 2.0)
Say I do have a 2.0 then I decide to switch the head to a 16v. 
What would I have to change on that one?
Thanks.


----------



## Spinyfrog (Jan 29, 2003)

*Re: Will a 16v head fit a jh block? (KNivES)*

All VW inline 4 cylinders are basically swappable.
a 16v head will bolt on to a 1.8 or 2.0 bottom end as long as the pistons are for a 16v engine. 
except G60 blocks have extra holes INSIDE them for oil.


----------



## Try'nBanME (Sep 17, 2003)

*Re: Will a 16v head fit a jh block? (Spinyfrog)*

KNivES, 
You're a Punk.


_Modified by Try'nBanME at 5:37 AM 9-18-2003_


----------



## andreizloyVWb3 (Sep 27, 2004)

*Re: Will a 16v head fit a jh block? (Spinyfrog)*

Will a 1985 cis 8 valves head fit an 96 2.0 aba block?
Thanks


----------



## 84Rocco2bturbo (Feb 13, 2002)

*Re: Will a 16v head fit a jh block? (andreizloyVWb3)*

Yes, use the 2.0 16v head gasket. There are a few other things to look into as well.
Do a search for aba swap.


----------



## dbrown63 (Aug 23, 2008)

*Re: Will a 16v head fit a jh block? (84Rocco2bturbo)*

I see this hasn't been touched in a while but i really would like to know what would need to be changed in a digi II 8v to in corporate a 16v head. I've seen the bore and stroke are the same, but the management computer is different. I want to know because I'm thinking of making my mkII into a high compression project, and if i'm going to be swapping out rods and pistons I might as well go 16v. Anyone got anything?


----------



## B4S (Apr 16, 2003)

*FV-QR*

The 16v and 8v blocks are the same, just the pistons differ.
Don't waste any time building an 8v into a 16v, just find a 16v and go from there.


----------



## ABA Scirocco (May 30, 2001)

*Re: FV-QR (B4S)*


_Quote, originally posted by *B4S* »_The 16v and 8v blocks are the same, just the pistons differ.


The intermediate shaft and sprocket, crank sprocket and oil pump are different too

_Quote, originally posted by *B4S* »_
Don't waste any time building an 8v into a 16v, just find a 16v and go from there.


I agree 100%. The only time converting an 8v MIGHT be worthwhile is if you're planning to use non-stock 16v pistons anyways, in that case, changing the intermediate shaft, oil pump etc. isn't that much of an extra hassle.


----------

